# well done dave



## 88727 (May 9, 2005)

well done dave, :lol: 
nice to be back
pete


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

not to many finding their way in 
but wont be long 8)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Fantastic - I'm here (I THINK!!?!) Ana xx


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Good to be back, my heart sank when I couldn't find the old site. But at least we're all starting to come back.
Well done dave


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Feel like I have a split personality now, not sure who I am or where I am anymore :? 

Oh well guess it will all be sorted soon 

But own up who has got my set of Spanners :twisted:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hello, anybody in there?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Helen - I'm not the only one to feel strange then..?!! OMG - I often feel strange..!! LOL - hope everyone find their way here..! Ana xxx Even if I am a different person now - no longer gitanarosa but GypsyRose!! Ana xxx


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi bsb2000

""Badgers here""


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Had to take my Avatar back off, it doesn't want to upload it!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm not to good at the technical stuff, but I managed to copy and paste the address of my avatar and It worked OK.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol doesnt take you lot long to find the new site im working on :? 

anyways this is only partially done as you can see, I intend to find a much prettier theme for the site design today. 

I spent hours remaking all the forums as before.

I'll start adding mods as before now that people have found this site 

But bear with me this is going to be a slow gruelling process for all concerned, especially me !!!

If you posted anything on the old site that u think was good, usefull information then please replicate it to this forums, as i am taking worst case scenario that wont retrieve anything from the 2 drives that got sent off.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

we can find you a candle (to burn at both ends)
Good luck.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, I've got a copy of the Rally.php file if that's any use to you


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Well done Dave - lots of graft involved


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

In at last, but had to re-register twice.

Well done Dave for getting this site up so quickly.


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

Glad to be back! You poor man having to re-do everything.

Ian


----------



## 88752 (May 9, 2005)

Too good a site to keep down........... :lol:


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Yes very well done to reinstate the site so quickly good to be back!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great to see motorhome facts again even though its a bit different. Had trouble re regsitering but think its ok now, only hope my password works next time I go to use it. I had already changed it and then it wasn't recognised. Still I seem to be here now!!!  No avatar yet though, wouldn't accept the one on my desktop! will have to look for the one on the laptop maybe that was smaller!
rita


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*

Good to be back Dave

Dont forget to get some rest will you & Julie.

Is there a log out button please as I cant find it. Thanks

Motorhomer*


----------



## 88752 (May 9, 2005)

Moterhomer

Re Log out. Go to "Account" button at top of screen. This is great....... everyone is a newbie!


Dag


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

Well done Dave,Just got to learn how the new site works.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Give the Man a Medal! Dave certainly got the site up and running in double-quick-time!

Hope you manage to recover data from the faulty Disks! It would be a shame to have all the work that has gone into the site wasted.

Wer'e all rootin' for you (wouldn't like to have your Coffee bill though)


----------



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, were here :lol: great to be back well done dave.

michelle and pete


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well,i only turned my back for a couple of days.

Do we all have to do a new introduction like the newbie's.

Good luck Dave.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Back on line*

I feel such a s==t, after all the problems you have had to face...and here's me moaning about not being able to register.  WELL DONE THAT MAN.

Texas


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Well done Dave,

it's good to be back on and see that so many others have made it too.

Have been lost without it, don't know what i did before joining the site.


well done again Dave


----------



## 88787 (May 9, 2005)

Hiya to all.....
Jeez, I go away for a couple of days and you lose the site :roll: It took a few attempts to get back in but you know the old saying "If at first you don't succeed...pull your jacket ower yere heed"
Seriously though Dave, I can't imagine what you have had to do to get this back up and running after what I can only describe as a train crash on-line.
Well done, just wish I could help from here but if you saw the state I was in on Friday when AOL dumped me while trying to download their upgrade you wouldn't want me anywhere near it :? 
Time to have a wee neb round the site and see whats been going on.
Lang may yere lum reek!!

Jim & Freda

PS....anybody know how to retrieve the avitar thingy picture :?:


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Dave  Well done for keeping it all going, in some form or other!

I'm still wandering around like a lost puppy, everything feels so different! but I'm sure it'll all be feeling familiar soon enough.

Now, for another stab at that avitar :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave and Julie ; you must have been working like I -don't-know-whats to get the site up and running so fast. This one even lets me upload my own avatar though I'm fed up with it already.

Hope your BP has gone down and you are both able to relax a little.

G.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Great to see motorhome facts again even though its a bit different. Had trouble re regsitering but think its ok now, only hope my password works next time I go to use it. I had already changed it and then it wasn't recognised. Still I seem to be here now!!!  No avatar yet though, wouldn't accept the one on my desktop! will have to look for the one on the laptop maybe that was smaller!
> rita


Hi Rita and Judy, - why not tick the box that leaves you logged in, just don't log out when you leave the site - then you don't need to remember it.

I always send myself an email with the information on for sites when we have to register, and file them in Passwords, it usually works.

Incidentally will you be able to make the rally in June again, would be nice to meet up with you both again.

Carol


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Great work Dave,

yesterday i felt like the world had stopped   

Today is another day 

Thanks for all the time & effort  

Frank

ps where's the spell checker gon (gone)


----------



## 88828 (May 9, 2005)

Well done Dave, give yourself a big pat on the back, great to be back.
Just have to get used to where everything is now, :roll: 


Andy........................


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

*Well Done Dave*I am sure you will succeed and get it all back!

Its been an awful day deprived of my MHF fix, feeling better now, just looking round for the old gang!

All the best,

John


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Excellent Dave and Julie, you must have been working all night, what an effort.

I'm sure, judging by the comments here, that you should feel very proud of what you two have achieved in such little time.


MHS...Rob


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol thanks for all your comments, i am slowly progressing through bugs and issues, i have resolved images uploading into posts and avatars now so that should keep everyone a little happier 

I am slowly adding back in some of the previous code but its a very slow progress as at every turn i encounter issues and other addons that are pre-requisites but i will hammer away at it slowly but surely 

The front page block is back on but wont work properly yet as i have to overhaul the whole way the urls on the site are produced to make them Search engine friendly etc but hope to have that done during tmrw !!!

Campsite database is 80% reinstalled, just working on getting advertisers banners back online as well.

btw might be a good idea to go and post re-introductory posts now so everyone knows who everybody else is 

oh and the profile now holds some different fields so go dive in there and fill in you rmotorhomes etc


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: 

I take it your avatar has something to do with the way you feel at moment Dave.


MHS...Rob


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from a few days away and my whole world has collapsed - no MHF! So goodness-only-knows how you must be feeling, Dave.

Full marks for not quitting, for getting stuck in and setting it all up again.

You can tell from the comments so far what a grand, tolerant bunch we have in this 'community', so take heart from everyone's best wishes - we're right behind you, Dave.

Good luck.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: dave - you must have had a few sleepless night over this but we all thank you from the bottom of our hearts!! Think many of us have discovered an addiction we never knew we had LOL!! Ana xx


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

well done dave, glad to see you back and I appreciate the work it must have taken.
For those that are moaning, we're better off without them and they'll return anyway as there isn't another site to match this out there. We'll be at Newbury on Friday/saturday nights so hope to spot some stickers in the windscreens

paul and felicity


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

Feels good to be in again but.....

who's nicked my spanners????? :twisted: :twisted: 

Leo


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Here Here


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

You be doin a grand job Nuke, but i hope you noticed you be running in circles- now that won't help you one little bit! try putting your shoes on the wrong feet, that might help. and hey YOU REALLY ARE DOING A GOOD JOB! :roll:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Well done Dave and Stuart, I was really disappointed when I thought all of the posts had gone, as there is so much useful stuff.

Brilliant to see it's all been recovered


Andrew


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Great to be back. Well done to you both. 

Got back from France and was dreaming of my fix on MHF. I was so disappointed. Over the weekend I will catch up. 

Where would we be without Dave and his Team. Congrats.

Slán


----------

